# ..thinking of spring. ..



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Boys of summer gonna start up soon..this one will be my primary spring striper rod..lami GSB1322L. .


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Man,..I really like that! Looks great to me.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great, I like it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I really like the variation. Great Job.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!! Looks great!!


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks great!


----------

